# How to make hash video - real easy



## akirahz (Dec 4, 2007)

(Just copy and paste the link into your Browser.-Stoney)

mediafire.com/?8m9shuud4zi

only 17mb, mpeg file, download and watch!:lama:


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

one of my new favorite vids... i haven't seen a good hash video for quite sometime. thanks!


----------



## thediamond (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## clarkkent (Jan 9, 2008)

Works like a charm.  Tried it out yesterday and everything went perfectly.

It was my first time smokin' it.  I watched another video on youtube on smoking out of a pop bottle.  I wasn't thrilled.

I don't smoke cigarettes....anyone have other ways to smoke it that don't involve cigarette smoke?


----------



## godtea (Jan 20, 2008)

Clark  Try hash under glass 
Take a piece of cardboard put a pin thru it at a right angle  
take a chunk of sheesh stick it on the head of the pin and set it on fire .
 aws soon as it burns Blow it out invert a glass over the entire thing and allow the smoke to accumulate.
with a soda straw (or any kind of tube ) tilt the glass a little and **** in the smoke .
great way to smoke sheesh cool hit and you don't waste much smoke


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 21, 2008)

i think the trailer park boys did that method but with like a beer bottle all the time lol


----------

